# [V / T] Call Of Duty: Black Ops 4 Key



## Jay-Py (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe einen Key für CALL OF DUTY: BLACK OPS 4 - der Key lag meiner neuen Grafikkarte bei, aber ich bin kein Online-Spieler.

Preis: 20€ --> 15€ --> VB

Alternativ wäre ich auch an einem Tausch interessiert - suche folgende Spiele:

- Metro Exodus
- Wolfenstein II - The New Colossus
- Shadow Of The Tomb Raider
- Wolfenstein The New Order
- Wolfenstein The Old Blood


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Februar 2019)

Preis noch mal reduziert.


----------



## Jay-Py (4. März 2019)

Hmm... Wirklich niemand Interesse? Könnt auch einfach mal Angebote machen


----------



## Jay-Py (4. März 2019)

Key ist dann weg - Thread kann zugemacht werden.


----------

